# Black ghost Knife fish



## ukipounda (Jul 12, 2008)

can i add a 2inch black ghost knife with malawi/tanganyika cichlids?


----------



## aTrueAfrican (Aug 7, 2008)

No,bad idea, ghost knife's are not fit tankmates for cichlids :roll:


----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

I had one in with mine. It took a beating so I had to get it out


----------

